# My 4 month old! Z



## louser (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIy0r3QE9qg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjyoUz5nLCY


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Very Cute  I love the cat in the back ground. It's probably thinking "Good Lord, what have you done to me?".


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Adorable. Ruby always played with the broom and vacuum at that age. I thought I was never going to be able to clean and now she doesn't go after it at all.

They are so much fun!


----------

